

Want More Women In Your Software Company? It Starts With One - lemonjazz
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3008216/tracking/minding-gap-how-your-company-can-woo-female-coders

======
thenerdfiles
This: «Second person thought is first person thought. It is thought of the
self-conscious.»

Read: Self-consciousness
([http://books.google.com/books?id=imqGN3b_K5IC&pg=PA194&lpg=P...](http://books.google.com/books?id=imqGN3b_K5IC&pg=PA194&lpg=PA194&dq=sebastian+rodl+%22you+and+i%22&source=bl&ots=dgivVNysIN&sig=qGa2Yv6hi5NGifHZLpawqQtf6dM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=lvsnUrrfDcnKsASn-
YDoDg&ved=0CE8Q6AEwBTgK#v=onepage&q=sebastian%20rodl%20%22you%20and%20i%22&f=false)).

The generalization here is that in order to increase the ranks of women,
minorities, aliens, etc., etc., one must increase the potential for second
person thought of persons of that kind. — This is why "awareness raising" is
crucial to any endeavor toward social expansion.

By hiring more women, for instance, a company increases the statistical rate
at which men, when using "you"-utterances, have first-person thoughts which
involve the conceptual space of a woman second-person thought (which is first-
person thought — though _considerating_ male consciousness). And vice versa.

From Georges Bataille's L'ANUS SOLAIRE:

«Without knowing it, he suffers from the mental darkness that keeps him from
screaming that he himself is the girl who forgets his presence while
shuddering in his arms.»

«A man who finds himself among others is irritated because he does not know
why he is not one of the others.»

These are applications of Fregean thought.

Also see: "Reliably Biased: The Role of Listener Expectation in the Perception
of Second Language Speech"
([http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/lang.12014/abstra...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/lang.12014/abstract)).

